# Canada's Wonderland Tickets!



## howing (Nov 14, 2003)

I've got 5 wonderland tickets for Paramount's Canada's Wonderland for this year... anyday passes!
original retail price is $52. 
i'm selling them each for $25, or $100 for all five.

-Phil


----------



## jayguy57 (Jun 3, 2005)

Hey are these tickets sold already also how would we get them were looking to go tomorrow. anyways can you pleas send me an email at [email protected] thanks Jay


----------



## fab72 (Sep 9, 2010)

still have the tickets?? can anyones tell me where i can buy them for cheap price???


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

Holy zombie thread, Batman!


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Doesn't a newbie even bother to LOOK AT THE DATE THE TICKETS WERE OFFERED?

Good Lord in the morning.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

I scooped up those ickets last week. They only let me go on rides that were five years old and older.


----------



## KC4 (Feb 2, 2009)

It could have been worse Mf, restricting you to those rides for 5 year olds and younger. Don't forget to buckle up!


----------



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

Wow, what an awesome thread to make me laugh this morning! LOL


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

KAREND85 said:


> Do you still have the tickets ? I would like to buy for my family


You can't be serious...


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

KAREND85 said:


> Do you still have the tickets ? I would like to buy for my family


Check the date of that post! Those tickets were offered in NOVEMBER 2003 for heaven's sake! This is an old thread revived by a spammer.


----------

